# crested gecko had a growth spurt



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I know this isn't a reptile forum but I thought some of you may be interested to know that with my young crested gecko (Enchilada) I had been testing some different foods on her. 

When I first got her she would not eat store bought CGD powder for some reason, so I bought her the actual repashy stuff from pangea reptile. But for a month or so before ordering that I was mostly feeding her crickets. I had expected that while crickets were not the healthiest option she would atleast gain weight since she was a bit under fed from living at the pet store. Well this seemed to be wrong. She appeared to be losing weight, as when I got her she weighed 6 ounces and after feeding her crickets alone for two weeks she weighed 5.6. She also seemed even more thin on a diet of only crickets.

Well after receiving the repashy diet power (CGD) she eats that (I finally witnessed it) and she has gained weight, now she weighs in at 6.4 ounces and she looks bigger. Like she grew half an inch. Not only that but she has filled out. 

It was really nice seeing her looking much healthier. So I don't know if anyone else here is interested in crested gecko'sbut heed my advice and just buy the CGD from repashy online. It really seems to have made a huge difference in her overall health. 

Although she still gets really eager for crickets when she suspects I am going to give her one she bites my fingers. 

OH yeah, and I should give credit to Rev for telling me where to buy the stuff. SO thanks.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i think u ment grams for the weight but it was probably was being fed crickets at the pet store also while they may be packed with protein they just dont contain the dietary requirements so it could have been causing a reverse affect if the body isnt recieving correct nutrients. just wait til u see how fast it starts growing. the bigger it gets the faster it puts on weight. typically by 6 months the average crested will weigh between 12-15 by 1 year they can weigh upwards of 40. btw today i put a down payment on 10 more beutiful geckos


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

nice your cresties had eggs that survived? Or this the second batch? How did the first go?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

she actually hasn't dropped yet im still waiting.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

make that 12 new ones  they are almost paid off. if i can come up with $33 by tomorrow then i will be golden and i will have them wednesday otherwise should get them thursday. i will post pictures soon as i can some of them are just beautiful. i got to the add first and i got to take my pick of the litter and i bought nearly half of them. so now i will have 32 geckos. the cages are all set up i just need two more kritter keepers. they didn't have weights by them but im assuming most are really small still accept for one was labled as slightly larger gecko. then i ordered 1 adult male breeder who has a unique color and pattern to him. look for the pictures on my other gecko post.
i will have to post a picture of my soon to be giant tower of kritter keepers. little dissapointed in myself because some of them are small sized kritter keepers and even tho they recommend using small ones for geckos this size i like to keep them in medium sized keepers. it always them to atleast have a suitable sized cage until 6 months old when they are more capable of finding food on their own. that and we just havn't been able to keep enough medium kritter keepers in stock at the store because i keep buying them all and we dont get more by the time i need them lol but they are fairly cheap so i dont mind having small ones around for new born hatchlings under 2 weeks old because they really need something that small. now i am going to have to build some kind of rack system to hold all the kritter keepers so that they arn't stacked on top of eachother like they are now. it sucks unstacking them but it does help maintain humidity. over the next few months while these guys get big im gonna be putting away about $40 a week then do a huge order of the reptibreeze cages. hopefully ill get atleast 10 of them. i plan on selling the geckos that dont come out very unique and using the money to buy more expensive ones and get a really nice breeding stock going. i see to many people with really low quality breeders.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

sounds good can't wait to see the stack of cages. That must be a sight..


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol the way it is now its quite a site but i dont even have the 11 new cages stacked up yet that they will be in lol. the big male is going right into a big cage because he is already 42 grams.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

big crested 0.0 I hope mine grows that large, she is almost 7 grams. I wanted to ask you this, I got a new tank for my leopard gecko. The tank is larger than her old, and since putting her in the new tank she has been hiding in one of her hides constantly. For several days now, I coaxed her out tonight and fed her four mealworms and two crickets which she eagerly ate, so is she just nervous to be in a new home?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah they get shy durring a transfer. giver her about 2 weeks before you try handling or anything.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You two and your geckos... I can't wait to see more pictures, from BOTH of you!!! :fun:


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i just got 4 yesterday from someone of craigslist. he wanted a ball python or $100 trade so i talked him out of the ball python and he came into work and i bought a tangerine honduran milk snake and traded him for it. the 2 babies one was a normal harlequin atleast for now and the other is a gorgeous solid red. they are only about 2-3 grams then i got 2 adult breeder sized males both of them a solid lime green like bright bright green. but one of them has yellow spots all over his side of raised scales and insanely bright yellow leg fringe. he looks AWESOME! funland if you want to see pictures i have a lot of mine up on a post called huge step forward with crested gecko breeding.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I mean pictures of your new geckos. Or are they already up?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the 4 new ones? they arn't up yet i dont have a good camera but i did post pictures of the 12 new ones that will be here tuesday.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Alright then! I'll be checking momentarily!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

im gonna upload the picture of one of the new ones the guy with yellow spots.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool............


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> im gonna upload the picture of one of the new ones the guy with yellow spots.


speaking of spots have you seen the ACR breeder guy has a crested that is polka dot colored!? 0.o Its in the area 51 section on the homepage, looks crazy.


----------

